
UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson admitted to hospital over virus symptoms - EwanToo
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52177125
======
samizdis
Usually, one would expect that the British PM would be treated at home; no
question of non-availability of resource etc. Hospitalisation might suggest,
then, some serious problems with, say, breathing - perhaps necessitating
equipment not easily installed in his residence.

~~~
redis_mlc
Ventilator use is similar to major surgery.

It appears 66% to 90% of corona patients who are put on a ventilator will die.

[https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2020/04/02/8261052...](https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2020/04/02/826105278/ventilators-are-no-panacea-for-critically-ill-
covid-19-patients)

So the whole "flatten the curve" thing is less useful than advertised.

~~~
ksec
>It appears 66% to 90% of corona patients who are put on a ventilator will
die.

Is there a Data Source for this?

~~~
rasz
Italy Cremona
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfkbv_WQtn0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfkbv_WQtn0)
Italy Bergamo
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_suhYeWEcJg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_suhYeWEcJg)
Two hospitals, not a single patient survived ventilation/ecmo to date (two
weeks ago).

------
rasz
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2020/mar/27/i-shook-...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2020/mar/27/i-shook-
hands-with-everybody-says-boris-johnson-weeks-before-coronavirus-diagnosis-
video)

"Boris Johnson said he was shaking hands with coronavirus patients just weeks
before he tested positive for Covid-19... Early this month, he insisted that
people would be 'pleased to know' that the virus would not stop him greeting
hospital patients with a handshake"

------
dean177
“I’m shaking hands continuously. I was at a hospital the other night where I
think there were actually a few coronavirus patients and I shook hands with
everybody, you’ll be pleased to know. I continue to shake hands.“

Guess who said that a couple of weeks ago.

I really hope this doesn’t kill him.

------
fallingfrog
Nature ignores hubris. I don’t wish death or suffering on anyone, only that
this enlightens him at least a little.

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

~~~
fallingfrog
Apologies, I thought that was a rather mild statement but I take your point.

